

The Team - harscoat
http://www.technologywithpassion.com/about-us/team/

======
Jsarokin
Ah its following me!

That's one of the more creative things ive ever seen on a "team" page.

~~~
jacabado
I had seen this before on one of the Hyper Island[0] classes.

[0] <http://www.hyperisland.se/>

------
magicseth
This is very reminiscent of "Spotlight" from Pattie Maes research group at the
MIT Media Lab, a performance piece from 2005
(<http://web.media.mit.edu/~orit/spotlight.html>). They used a similar model
to model interesting human interactions like yawn contagiousness as well.

------
us
Wow, I gotta give mad props. Very awesome

------
AngeloAnolin
Very nice. They could have added the effect of the person popping out when the
mouse is hovered above them. =)

~~~
purephase
A surprised or excited look would have been cute overload.

Very cool. I like it.

------
mbesto
Awesome!

Big supporter of Romanian development too! Some very talented developers out
there.

------
grammaton
Cute and all, but why is this on the front page?

